# Eternally Immutable: Logic question?



## Pilgrim Standard (Jul 13, 2011)

There should be a simple logical conclusion that one could make proving the Deity of Christ from His immutability. The presuppositions (and obvious biblical truth) is that Christ is, has always been, and always will be immutable therefore this is not to prove that Christ is immutable, but that He must be God because he is eternally immutable. 

Could you work that out in a simple syllogism?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 13, 2011)

No presupposition necessary, other than the Bible is true. Heb.13:8

God is immutable, Mal.3:6; Jas.1:17.
Immutability is an essential quality of divinity, Ex.3:13-15; 1Sam.15:29; Num.23:19; Heb.6:17-18; etc.
None other is immutable than what is God (essence) or is maintained by the will God (existence), Dan.2:21; Ps.102:25-26; Hos.4:7.
Immutability is ascribed to Christ, Heb.13:8.

Ergo, Christ is God (has a divine nature).


----------



## NB3K (Jul 13, 2011)

Now I know this is not directly related to the question, but it may be food for thought in your discussion.

A passage of Augustine,

CHAPTER XXVI. The Triumph of God's Sovereign Good Will 100. These are "the great works of the Lord, well-considered in all his acts of will"218 --and so wisely well-considered that when his angelic and human creation sinned (that is, did not do what he willed, but what it willed) he could still accomplish what he himself had willed and this through the same creaturely will by which the first act contrary to the Creator's will had been done. As the Supreme Good, he made good use of evil deeds, for the damnation of those whom he had justly predestined to punishment and for the salvation of those whom he had mercifully predestined to grace. For, as far as they were concerned, they did what God did not will that they do, but as far as God's omnipotence is concerned, they were quite unable to achieve their purpose. In their very act of going against his will, his will was thereby accomplished. This is the meaning of the statement, "The works of the Lord are great, well-considered in all his acts of will"--that in a strange and ineffable fashion even that which is done against his will is not done without his will. For it would not be done without his allowing it--and surely his permission is not unwilling but willing--nor would he who is good allow the evil to be done, unless in his omnipotence he could bring good even out of evil. 

St Augustine (2010). Enchiridion On Faith, Hope, and Love (Kindle Locations 1260-1271). Kindle Edition.


----------

